# Why does this image not appear?



## mjr (13 Nov 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Doesn't seem to work


Is the forum being artificially-intelligent and trying to read the image's web address not its MIME type?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Nov 2019)

mjr said:


> Is the forum being artificially-intelligent and trying to read the image's web address not its MIME type?



Ahem. I seem to need an expert to translate.

Anyway, I'm happy to give up arty this point.


----------



## mjr (13 Nov 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Ahem. I seem to need an expert to translate.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to give up arty this point.


OK. I'm mainly passing it to Site Support in case there's a bug.


----------



## mjr (13 Nov 2019)

mjr said:


> OK. I'm mainly passing it to Site Support in case there's a bug.


No, no bug. I just didn't notice the difference between the successful and unsuccessful pastes:


ColinJ said:


> (You were using the address of the web page NOT the address of the GIF image... Right click on the image, copy the address of it, and use THAT!)


----------

